# Is there a pellet shortage already!



## JohnD (Sep 24, 2014)

No, seriously, is there a pellet shortage already? I live in Salem, NH and can't find pellets for delivery unless I spend $375/ton for the Okanagan Douglas Firs! Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions!?
I'm starting to get frustrated and nervous! I've been calling all local dealers for a week and nobody seems to have anything!


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 24, 2014)

Myself and many others on here have been begging people to buy their pellets early knowing in our guts that this would happen if they didn't. 

I'm sorry you're having difficulty.


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 24, 2014)

By me, in Eastern Long Island NY, it's like this in the early fall.  Most of the small supply in the Big Box stores has already been bought by the pallet.  But by October and November, supply catches up and there is more to be had.  Especially after last year, people are scared and buying earlier and more just to be safe.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm seeing it as well around me....Box stores are in short supply and the pellet dealers are rationing already....
Of the 15 different brands of pellets they sell, pelletsdirect.com only has Corinth and Currans in stock....


----------



## kramerica72 (Sep 24, 2014)

JohnD said:


> No, seriously, is there a pellet shortage already? I live in Salem, NH and can't find pellets for delivery unless I spend $375/ton for the Okanagan Douglas Firs! Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions!?
> I'm starting to get frustrated and nervous! I've been calling all local dealers for a week and nobody seems to have anything!




If you have the capability to pick up yourself, McManus Fuels has good prices (Barrington--45 minutes or so north of you).  you could also try All Basics in Merrimack NH.


----------



## bdaoust (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm seeing them around my area - Western MA - but mainly Green Supreme (yuck). 

Unfortunately, I'm going with mostly oil this year for a few reasons: 


My stove is in the finished basement and it's very hard to get heat to the second (third via basement) of the house.  
My GF, who now lives with me, doesn't like the idea of overheating the first flow to get the heat upstairs.  She thinks 72 is too warm!  Hopefully she will change her mind when she sees how much the heating will cost her (we split it) To keep her happy, I told her I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## alternativeheat (Sep 24, 2014)

JohnD said:


> No, seriously, is there a pellet shortage already? I live in Salem, NH and can't find pellets for delivery unless I spend $375/ton for the Okanagan Douglas Firs! Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions!?
> I'm starting to get frustrated and nervous! I've been calling all local dealers for a week and nobody seems to have anything!



It should settle down in Oct. I pre ordered my DF's in July so I'm locked in to two tons. However the lady said they would not be having the extras around the yard this season, Okanagan wanted their pre orders in for production purposes and did I want any. So ya, I ordered two tons. Other yards have had a couple pallets of pellets here and there of random brands at first but now it looks like more have been moving just moving both in and out of the yards !! I can get Energex right now for instance. Now to early Oct is when I planned to buy my shoulder season pellets all along. Looks like that will be Energex or LG this year. Spruce Pointe unfortunately is priced out of my league this year, no go.. I bought DF's for 10 bucks a ton less back in July !! Prices are nuts down here on or near Cape Cod anyway but they are crazy to charge that for Spruce Pointes, admittedly a good pellet but not that good..


----------



## chken (Sep 24, 2014)

JohnD said:


> No, seriously, is there a pellet shortage already? I live in Salem, NH and can't find pellets for delivery unless I spend $375/ton for the Okanagan Douglas Firs! Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions!?
> I'm starting to get frustrated and nervous! I've been calling all local dealers for a week and nobody seems to have anything!


There's a shortage only to the extent that people have loaded up this year, because of last year's shortage. My local HD, where I ordered 5 tons, and free delivery, tells me that the wait is now 6 weeks. Of course there are bags sitting here, if you want to buy by the bag.


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 24, 2014)

JohnD said:


> No, seriously, is there a pellet shortage already? I live in Salem, NH and can't find pellets for delivery unless I spend $375/ton for the Okanagan Douglas Firs! Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions!?
> I'm starting to get frustrated and nervous! I've been calling all local dealers for a week and nobody seems to have anything!


Not to spend your money for you.... but if you're that nervous, I would grab those DFs before they are gone too!   Better to spend $75/ton more than you would care to for wonderful pellets than to be stuck with crap IF you are even able to get those!   Heck a week from today is October 1st and I bet a lot of people by you have already been turning on the heat - if only enough to take the chill off the house!

I paid $305/ton for LaCrete in July - now they are either listed as Out of Stock or up to $345/ton near me in CT 

Let this year's extra expense be a hard lesson learned.... buy your pellets in April / May 2015!!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 24, 2014)

Just like gasoline.  6 years ago we all bitched because we had to pay $1.65 for a gallon of gas and now we rejoice when the price goes down to $3.30!  Same thing will happen with pellets.  We'll be happier than a pig in poop to pay $305 instead of $345 for a ton of pellets, thanks to the fools who paid $15 for a bag of pellets.  Should have burned the furniture.


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Sep 24, 2014)

JohnD said:


> No, seriously, is there a pellet shortage already? I live in Salem, NH and can't find pellets for delivery unless I spend $375/ton for the Okanagan Douglas Firs! Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions!?
> I'm starting to get frustrated and nervous! I've been calling all local dealers for a week and nobody seems to have anything!


Have u tried hd or lowes ?


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 24, 2014)

My sister in law is in southern New Hampshire and she has a hell of a time finding anything at pellet houses.  Agway's pellets were on the come. Home depot (fireside and green supreme) and Lowe's showed Greene team but only has something else I can't recall.

The local TSC had a lot of choices. It was the one by Exeter.  Best of luck.


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Sep 24, 2014)

dlavigne7324 said:


> Have u tried hd or lowes ?


Firesides burn very well for me 239 ton but with a 10percent coupon makes it 215 ton


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 24, 2014)

I got mine relatively early, but I've been seeing little to no stock at Lowes and HD here too, so not sure if you necessarily have to grab something that expensive just to have them, but you may have to shop further from home to find what you're looking for and be ready to pull the trigger if you find it.


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Sep 24, 2014)

dlehneman said:


> I got mine relatively early, but I've been seeing little to no stock at Lowes and HD here too, so not sure if you necessarily have to grab something that expensive just to have them, but you may have to shop further from home to find what you're looking for and be ready to pull the trigger if you find it.


Same here got my firesides in tilton for 215 ton and ordering more feel a shortage again this year need some stock to sell later in the season .lol


----------



## MikeNH (Sep 24, 2014)

The local guys I bought mine from in April are now experiencing a backup in scheduling - out to November and on-hold for any further orders.  Today they also announced that they have a 10 bag limit for pick-up on what they carry, which at the moment is Northern (Cubex), Ambiance, and NEWP.  They expect the limit to be dropped in a few weeks if they can get more stock in.  HD in Nashua, NH still advertising MWP pallets in stock at $239/ton.  Lowes near me appears to be out.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 24, 2014)

The delivery thing is a killer right now. My advice to those worried about getting pellets before the
Cold sets in... Consider a U Haul... Low ramps, easy enough to unload.
Prices start at around 19.99+.79 per mile. Not a whole lot different than delivery, just an extra step.
We' ve loaded a few, people were surprised it wasn' t ridiculous.. There are no places locally
that are delivering right now, and indeed some places are out.. We may have to go to 1 or2 ton max
purchase, if shipments are as crappy as they have been lately. It's horrible.
So... short answer... yes there is a shortage of sorts now.


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Sep 24, 2014)

Pete Zahria said:


> The delivery thing is a killer right now. My advice to those worried about getting pellets before the
> Cold sets in... Consider a U Haul... Low ramps, easy enough to unload.
> Prices start at around 19.99+.79 per mile. Not a whole lot different than delivery, just an extra step.
> We' ve loaded a few, people were surprised it wasn' t ridiculous.. There are no places locally
> ...


Lowes and Home Depot are delivering


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 24, 2014)

dlavigne7324 said:


> Lowes and Home Depot are delivering


I thought the discussion was leaning more to those looking for stuff other than box store stuff..
Yes, those guys still deliver if they get them.


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Sep 24, 2014)

Pete Zahria said:


> I thought the discussion was leaning more to those looking for stuff other than box store stuff..
> Yes, those guys still deliver if they get them.


Did u pick up the stove chows ? I called tonight all sold out . When I was there the other day they had like 35 tons


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 24, 2014)

OK.  On this theme of shortage, I checked in CT with 2 large pellet dealers, 1 in MASS and my prior work checking in NH.  Sorry but RI has no pellet dealers, except for smaller single variety landscaper/entrepreneurs... sorry it is what it is... Go Rhody. 

So CT has 1 LARGE dealer which has taken down their prices on every variety of pellets they sell (on the same page their other product prices remain.... ) and the second is standing by their prices, but also noted some SOLD OUT varieties.

Also, in MASS a large Dealer is completely sold out with the exception of Corinth and Curran, all the desirables are sold OUT.  They have normally a dozen or so brands.  Now they have 2-3. 

NH as stated above in my earlier post w delays at pellet houses.... I wonder if trucking has better margins on other products bc when I've talked to dealers they always mention the truckers...

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Big papa (Sep 24, 2014)

Why o why didn't we make arrangements in April or May don't want to sound smart but I just got my stove in June and heeded to the warnings from this site why???


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 24, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Why o why didn't we make arrangements in April or May don't want to sound smart but I just got my stove in June and heeded to the warnings from this site why???



Agree. Even in the case of my inlaws, their stove is being installed next week. Friday they'll have a stove and I watched inventory dwindle at an accelerated pace before I could convince them to get things ordered and delivered.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 24, 2014)

dlavigne7324 said:


> Did u pick up the stove chows ? I called tonight all sold out . When I was there the other day they had like 35 tons



Negative... Didn't want to drive that far, just to try a couple of bags...


----------



## Markus38 (Sep 24, 2014)

JohnD said:


> No, seriously, is there a pellet shortage already? I live in Salem, NH and can't find pellets for delivery unless I spend $375/ton for the Okanagan Douglas Firs! Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions!?
> I'm starting to get frustrated and nervous! I've been calling all local dealers for a week and nobody seems to have anything!


OConners in Billerica, MA  www.oconnorhardware.com deliver.  I do not know if they will deliver to Salem but call them.  they are selling energex, NEWP and inferno's for 279.  Last time I drove by they had plenty.


----------



## Ctcarl (Sep 24, 2014)

Whe I was shopping 2 weeks ago I called the Home Depot I always use they told me they were out.called one near by.the guy said I have plenty.So I said great let me order 4 tons over the phone and set up delivery.He went on His computer and said wow .2 days ago we got 20 tons.now we are down to 3 that are open not sealed.So I called around and found at lowes 4 tons of green team that are packed sloppy in my basement.Get them while you can.


----------



## bcpellet (Sep 24, 2014)

There is a severe shortage in pellet supply. Demand far exceeds production at the moment. Several issues, more pellets going to Europe and Asia. Extreme trucking problems, Although most of us find it hard to believe the economy is tmuch better, there are less truckers available to haul loads. Many truckers were fighting for loads over the last four years, just to stay alive. no longer the case. There are rumors that one major supplier is so far behind on third quarter shipments they are not honoring orders for the 4th quarter. Just a rumor but I've checked several reliable source and there is smoke. Not sure it's going to erupt into a fire, but beware. So the downside risk is maybe $ 10, the upside risk far exceeds the downside. I talk to 10 different pellet mills and none  have no excess production for sale. I've been in the pellet game for 8 years and have distributed well known brands in the northeast. Please buy what you can, whatever pellet you prefer. I've been beating this drum for awhile. Even though hossthehermit told me to shut up cause "I make no sense"  Might have to change his handle to hosstheostrich. lol


----------



## DMKNLD (Sep 25, 2014)

I just got my winter La Crete stash delivered this afternoon from Steve Barker at SIB, and he said as well that his pellet suppliers are very tight on product, and that his Canadian suppliers are having the same trucking issues that bcpellet was talking about. I'm happy to have my 4 tons tucked away in my barn garage - great service from Steve and his family as always !!


----------



## alternativeheat (Sep 25, 2014)

A corporate coworker of mine that I see about 4 times a year lives in the Portsmouth area. He gets his pellets from Lowes over that way. He called for delivery and they were out. So he ordered anyway and his delivery will be on the next shipment they told him, which they thought to be this week.


----------



## MikeNH (Sep 25, 2014)

My dealer was lamenting yesterday over how many people have come in just this week and ended up yelling at him when he had to tell them that he cannot take their order right now.  I've only been in the pellet game for three years so I don't have much experience but has this ever happened to this extent in the past?  Even firewood is going up and becoming more difficult to get for those who don't cut/split their own around here.


----------



## alternativeheat (Sep 25, 2014)

Lowes in Kingston Ma lists Green Team in stock 1400 bags. That was yesterday, who knows today..


----------



## robert65 (Sep 25, 2014)

Buy early.....and often!


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 25, 2014)

My wife gave me crap for buying 6 tons back in April. 

She has since apologized.


----------



## Arti (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm located in central U.S. most pellet dealers stocked up early this year, box stores have pellets on display but I haven't checked on how much they have in stock.
I will more than likely pick up another ton , watching to see if they go on sale, It's not risky for me to wait as corn is cheap, $130 a ton at the moment.


----------



## moey (Sep 25, 2014)

If stores are still getting shipments I dont think that would constitute a shortage. You can only expect them to keep so much stock on hand.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Sep 25, 2014)

Pellet stoves are much more mainstream here in the Northeast and supply is clearly a problem.


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 25, 2014)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Pellet stoves are much more mainstream here in the Northeast and supply is clearly a problem.



Not if you buy early.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Sep 25, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Not if you buy early.


Even when buying early there was a waiting period. I was per-orderd but waited 3 weeks before I was finally scheduled for delivery due to demand/shipment arrivals.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 25, 2014)

Buying too early for me is not an option because of space. I can store in the garage in fall and winter but not in summer as I've tried before and it gets so humid in there, the pellets got moist! I don't need to tell you all what happens when you try to burn moist pellets.... What a nightmare that was!


----------



## Mr. Spock (Sep 25, 2014)

JohnD said:


> Buying too early for me is not an option because of space. I can store in the garage in fall and winter but not in summer as I've tried before and it gets so humid in there, the pellets got moist! I don't need to tell you all what happens when you try to burn moist pellets.... What a nightmare that was!



I have stored outdoors in original warping and covered with a tarp. No issues.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr. Spock said:


> I have stored outdoors in original warping and covered with a tarp. No issues.


During the summer months? Good to know...


----------



## Mr. Spock (Sep 25, 2014)

JohnD said:


> During the summer months? Good to know...


One ton was outside for a year. Burned fine last season.


----------



## briansol (Sep 25, 2014)

A lot of this season's stash was burned in april and may ....  the winter that never ended.

So what you're finding is stocks were depleted, and people who usually stash more ran completely out and need to buy more than usual.


I have 1 ton in house as of right now.

I submitted a request monday at BT's website... they still haven't replied to me.   Crappy customer service, I don't care how busy they are.  4 days is unacceptable turn around time, even if it's to say 'we don't have it' for a $1000+ order.   

HD still has a lot of chows and there's always TSC junk and GT's around.   I'll hold out a little longer.   Sunday, i'm taking the Dakota and making 15 trips back and forth i guess if they don't want my money....   screw 'em.  I'm young (enough) and my back works.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> My wife gave me crap for buying 6 tons back in April.
> 
> She has since apologized.


A wife apologize for the giving of crap... Keeper!


----------



## alternativeheat (Sep 25, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> A wife apologize for the giving of crap... Keeper!


 Seriously. My wife would just change up the story so it looked like her idea all along !


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Sep 25, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Not if you buy early.


This thread is about now, not last April. You paid a premium that some of us aren't willing to pay, me included. For the 6 ton that I will eventually be purchasing (I have 4 now) I will have over $600 more in my pocket than you do. It's all a matter of personal preference and what your stove likes to eat. I've been purchasing pellets for 18 years now. I'm a bit concerned, but not panicking. There are enough people on this forum who "know" people who are closer to the supply and shipping info than me. I think they are offering us quality information.....JMHO


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 25, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> A wife apologize for the giving of crap... Keeper!



That only happens in the movies.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

alternativeheat said:


> Seriously. My wife would just change up the story so it looked like her idea all along !


We must've married into the same family


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 25, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> We must've married into the same family



Divorcing from the same family too by the sounds of it.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> This thread is about now, not last April. You paid a premium that some of us aren't willing to pay, me included. For the 6 ton that I will eventually be purchasing (I have 4 now) I will have over $600 more in my pocket than you do. It's all a matter of personal preference and what your stove likes to eat. I've been purchasing pellets for 18 years now. I'm a bit concerned, but not panicking. There are enough people on this forum who "know" people who are closer to the supply and shipping info than me. I think they are offering us quality information.....JMHO


Before we get too many IMHO, there's early and there's EARLY.  TimfromMA is in caps. I squeezed in just under the early buying in August.  The funny thing is you don't know what's too early but you know when you're too late.   I'm glad I'm prepared and most here are. The lesson learned is buy when there's supply, cash to pay for them and a place to put them. Take care.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Divorcing from the same family too by the sounds of it.


Full disclosure, I'm an absolute pain in the neck to deal with, I'm lucky to have her.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Sep 25, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> Full disclosure, I'm an absolute pain in the neck to deal with, I'm lucky to have her.


and she obviously reads your posts.....


----------



## Peterfield (Sep 25, 2014)

Spent some time in the north country within the past month (Maine) and noticed in Skowhegan that you couldn't drive through the town easily due to the parade of logging trucks going through town every which way.  It was mentioned that many of the loads seen were on their way to pellet mills which tells me that there will be more pellets available soon.  I really think much of the shortage at present is from hoarding (understandable) and if everyone was following their normal buying patterns there would be significantly more tons available.  Same thing happened during the gas crisis of 1981 when after it was all over, there was a study and if the normal consumption rates for gasoline stayed the same and everyone wasn't topping off every chance they had, there would not have been a shortage or rationing.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> and she obviously reads your posts.....


She has watched me post on this and finds it absolutely stupid. Until I heard great things about Somerset pellets, bought 4 tons for under $1000 at TSC.... So now she thinks it's invaluable... Cite the post above how she can turn it around and declare it's the opposite of what she said a week earlier?!?! I just smile and nod.... Man my old man was right about, "just smile, nod and say yes dear"


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

CT pellet pricing is still not up for pellets. Down since last night...


----------



## alternativeheat (Sep 25, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Divorcing from the same family too by the sounds of it.


 Nah, not me anyway. Been married going on 41 years, not stopping now. We pray together, we raised our kids together and retire together next. Doesn't mean there isn't a quirk to kid about ! I couldn't have a better mate though she is getting a bit shorter !


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm on marriage #2


----------



## alternativeheat (Sep 25, 2014)

1 ton of Energex Hards now secured. Now for a ton of something in soft wood and I have my 4 ton stash I planned on for this winter ( already have 2 tons DF). Of which if all goes well I should be overshooting by 1/2 To 1 ton someplace around April ish


----------



## ttdberg (Sep 25, 2014)

While I am seeing signs of constrained supply at pellet stores, I am not seeing the same thing at box stores.  In the CT, MA, RI corner, many Lowes and HD stores are showing large on-hand quantities - 60 - 80 tons in some cases.  Don't forget, the box stores just started getting their inventories stocked a few weeks ago.  Also don't forget about TSC - my local store must have 300 tons out in their yard right now, and they are moving at a very slow trickle.  Suspect that will change a little bit this weekend, when everyone runs in at the 11th hour to pick up their discounted layaway orders before October 1st.  Anyway, if you guys are having problems finding pellets, hoping this may help you a bit.


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll offer my surplus to unprepared locals at a significant markup.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I'll offer my surplus to unprepared locals at a significant markup.


What's a marked up bag of DF?


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 25, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> What's a marked up bag of DF?



I'll start at $8 and go up if there's a demand.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I'll start at $8 and go up if there's a demand.


I'd do that for the DF on a per bag test burn buy. That's reasonable.


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 25, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> I'd do that for the DF on a per bag test burn buy. That's reasonable.



Really? This whole concept was just a joke. I never expected anyone to actually show interest.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Really? This whole concept was just a joke. I never expected anyone to actually show interest.


It's more about availability.  1) They're a harder pellet to come by so--  call it the cost of access and 2) single unit purchasing provides a premium as much as bulk purchasing a discount of a more rare product... I'm not actually interested. I'm just saying if I were a local and wanted a few bags to test burn in addition to my stash to think about next year, etc. That would be a reasonable scenario.

FYI, the learned management at Benny's in RI had Inferno Gold for $7 per bag. Looks like that pallet was going to be there for EVER!


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 25, 2014)

In all honesty, I wouldn't have the heart to sell these for more than cost.


----------



## Peterfield (Sep 25, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Really? This whole concept was just a joke. I never expected anyone to actually show interest.



I believe P.T. Barnum had an appropriate analogy for all this.


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 25, 2014)

Peterfield said:


> I believe P.T. Barnum had an appropriate analogy for all this.


 ?


----------



## Peterfield (Sep 25, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> ?



He said there is a sucker born every minute; all present company excepted of course.  What would be great is if we had a mild start to the winter and that all the "entrepreneur dealers" who ordered a lot with the intent to gouge a nervous public will be left "holding the bag", so to speak.


----------



## JustWood (Sep 25, 2014)

Lots of the same problems exist now that have caused shortages in the past.
3 big factors right now are
Wet weather in major producing areas. Pretty much the same concept as very cold weather last winter. Logging slows when it's wet. Shorter days = less sunlight to dry things out will mean continued low production.
Pallet material, oil industry wood products, and rail ties all sourced from the same low grade logs pellets are made form are at an all time high. 30-50%+  price increases in the last 6 months. Price increases will continue upward for some time. My guess is 2-3 years before it (prices) works itself out.
Infrastructure/manpower. I've been saying this for many years and it's coming to fruition now. The logging/sawmill infrastructure has been decimated for the last 10 years and rapidly in the last 6. Equipment from skidders to mills and knowledgeable manpower to work in the woods are at a premium right now.
Much of the cheap used equipment that has been sold off the last 10 years has been exported or scrapped. Many of the experienced industry workers have retired or moved on to cushy jobs. The ROI in new equipment at todays prices is a middle class wage at best. Not too many people I know are going to risk millions for a small ROI .
If your in the market for a pellet stove . Think multifuel.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

While most people think P.T. Barnum said, "There's a sucker born every minute," this famous entrepreneur actually never said, wrote, and probably never even thought that line. He was too smart a businessman to treat the consumer with disrespect.


----------



## ttdberg (Sep 25, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> It's more about availability.  1) They're a harder pellet to come by so--  call it the cost of access and 2) single unit purchasing provides a premium as much as bulk purchasing a discount of a more rare product... I'm not actually interested. I'm just saying if I were a local and wanted a few bags to test burn in addition to my stash to think about next year, etc. That would be a reasonable scenario.
> 
> FYI, the learned management at Benny's in RI had Inferno Gold for $7 per bag. Looks like that pallet was going to be there for EVER!


The high prices for the Inferno Golds is making me chuckle.  I have heard $6.50 a couple times, but this is the first time I have seen $7.  Holy crap.  TSC has them for $4.80 for crying out loud!  Not that I would buy them even at that price


----------



## ZBrooks (Sep 25, 2014)

It's too bad shipping costs are so high.  I've already seen 1000+ tons of pellets sitting around at local farm supply stores.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Sep 25, 2014)

briansol said:


> I submitted a request monday at BT's website... they still haven't replied to me.   Crappy customer service, I don't care how busy they are.  4 days is unacceptable turn around time, even if it's to say 'we don't have it' for a $1000+ order.
> 
> HD still has a lot of chows and there's always TSC junk and GT's around.   I'll hold out a little longer.   Sunday, i'm taking the Dakota and making 15 trips back and forth i guess if they don't want my money....   screw 'em.  I'm young (enough) and my back works.



I'm sorry to hear you had a poor experience with them. In my dealings with them I have never had anything less than stellar service! I know on their website they mention that stock changes from one day to the next, and explains the extreme volume they are receiving. I also see many of the brands are listed as out of stock, low inventory, and very low inventory. Did you receive a confirmation email when you submitted online? If not, maybe you didn't fill all fields or hit submit when you were done. If your going to pick up those stove chows you mention, you may want to move quick.


----------



## briansol (Sep 25, 2014)

yup, I got the confirmation...   note i said 4 days, yes, i'ts after 3:30, their biz hours, so today is gone as far as i'm concerned now...






I was pretty straight forward in my request.
Said what I want, how much
When I can take delivery/be home

i should be a pretty easy reply, ok, it's $xx to deliver, have a check ready on XX day at YY am.


maybe i'll just go and pick up my self half ton at a time in my dinky truck :/


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

briansol said:


> yup, I got the confirmation...   note i said 4 days, yes, i'ts after 3:30, their biz hours, so today is gone as far as i'm concerned now...
> 
> View attachment 139475
> 
> ...


If it's close enough, I would


----------



## briansol (Sep 25, 2014)

i'm 3 miles away...    my truck just sucks and can't haul more than a 1/2 ton at a time


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

Do it. It will give you time to rest stacking 1/2 ton at a time.


----------



## briansol (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm not worried about the labor...   i'm in pretty good shape.

it's more about the back and forth time.  will take all day to make 6 trips, and they aren't open sunday, and saturday is fishing morning....  lol


----------



## Peterfield (Sep 25, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> While most people think P.T. Barnum said, "There's a sucker born every minute," this famous entrepreneur actually never said, wrote, and probably never even thought that line. He was too smart a businessman to treat the consumer with disrespect.


I guess the quote is the stuff of legend, but I believe there is some serious price gouging going on in some places from the prices I have seen here and elsewhere, much the same as when some gas station prices skyrocket when there is any tightness in supply much greater than what would be expected.


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Why o why didn't we make arrangements in April or May don't want to sound smart but I just got my stove in June and heeded to the warnings from this site why???


Why??  Because YOU can READ and if worse came to worse and there were NO shortages, then the only downside would be your garage would be filled earlier with your 6 tons rather than later.    Not to jump ahead to NEXT season, but anyone who asked what the rush is/was this season, won't be saying it next year!  I will always be a Spring pellet buyer!


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

briansol said:


> A lot of this season's stash was burned in april and may ....  the winter that never ended.
> 
> So what you're finding is stocks were depleted, and people who usually stash more ran completely out and need to buy more than usual.
> 
> ...


I had NO problem with BT Pellet.... but then again, I called in early July - they scheduled me for the following Thursday and by 8:30am sharp as promised I had my 3 tons of LaCrete!   After considering this last heating season, anyone who waited until now (or until recently) was foolish.


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> This thread is about now, not last April. You paid a premium that some of us aren't willing to pay, me included. For the 6 ton that I will eventually be purchasing (I have 4 now) I will have over $600 more in my pocket than you do. It's all a matter of personal preference and what your stove likes to eat. I've been purchasing pellets for 18 years now. I'm a bit concerned, but not panicking. There are enough people on this forum who "know" people who are closer to the supply and shipping info than me. I think they are offering us quality information.....JMHO


What I'm not willing to do is to have another $940.00 January electric bill (for a 'normal' January) for my electric baseboard heat!  The thought of having to perhaps pay a few dollars extra for pellets in April / May is always less expensive than my electric alternative


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I'll offer my surplus to unprepared locals at a significant markup.


I would hate to see what MARKED UP DF's would cost... OUCH


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Sep 25, 2014)

briansol said:


> yup, I got the confirmation...   note i said 4 days, yes, i'ts after 3:30, their biz hours, so today is gone as far as i'm concerned now...
> 
> View attachment 139475
> 
> ...



That's unfortunate! They always provide awesome selections, competitive prices and easy delivery arrangements. No I don't work for them, but it's beat they would lose a customer because their lost in keeping up with demand. Give a call to their number and see how they respond. I'm sure it is an honest oversight and not malicious.


----------



## xSpecBx (Sep 25, 2014)

I ordered 2 tons a couple weeks ago and they're supposed to be delivered this week. I started thinking that I should have gotten more so I called a few places this afternoon and most places near me are already out for the season.

It appears that most people are stocking up. Wishing I had done the same


----------



## Ctcarl (Sep 25, 2014)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> and she obviously reads your posts.....


As my dad always says.its cheaper to keep her


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

Your dad is a smart man!  (hope he didn't have to learn that one the hard way!)


----------



## Ctcarl (Sep 25, 2014)

Boomer Sailor said:


> Your dad is a smart man!  (hope he didn't have to learn that one the hard way!)


Nope he's 35 years not happily married as he says In Private lol I have 2 friends on there 3rd marriage.they both say different woman means different problems.should of stayed married to first.the judge and lawyers get  all your hard earned cash.im a middle class guy not a 1% lol


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

Ctcarl said:


> As my dad always says.its cheaper to keep her


The devil you know is better than the devil you don't


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

Ctcarl said:


> Nope he's 35 years not happily married as he says In Private lol I have 2 friends on there 3rd marriage.they both say different woman means different problems.should of stayed married to first.the judge and lawyers get  all your hard earned cash.im a middle class guy not a 1% lol


Nice - glad the ol' man can still keep a good sense of humor about this thing we all only have 1 shot at... LIFE!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 25, 2014)

My wife and I have been married 42 years.   They were a couple of good years, yessir!  The first and the last!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 25, 2014)

This is starting to sound like dearabby.com.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 25, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> This is starting to sound like dearabby.com.


Yeah can anyone tell me where the pellet stove forum is?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 25, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Yeah can anyone tell me where the pellet stove forum is?


It's where ever your wife TELLS you it is  Face reality!  Clean the damn stove, NOW!


----------



## Big papa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes dear


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

Okay. Let's get this back on track! I'm a six pack into Thursday night football and there is a damn shortage of pellets and you can't tell me otherwise. Every pellet house is charging a rich premium and delivery and they only have half of the brands they had a month ago. Folks are buying their winters tonnage and they're smart to do it. If you didn't, you're short.

If you can sense I'm jealous of the Pennsylvania prices for hardwood furniture/floor by-product pellets like Turman, Somerset etc, that's because I am.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 25, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> Okay. Let's get this back on track! I'm a six pack into Thursday night football and there is a damn shortage of pellets and you can't tell me otherwise. Every pellet house is charging a rich premium and delivery and they only have half of the brands they had a month ago. Folks are buying their winters tonnage and they're smart to do it. If you didn't, you're short.
> 
> If you can sense I'm jealous of the Pennsylvania prices for hardwood furniture/floor by-product pellets like Turman, Somerset etc, that's because I am.


Do you have enough pellets for the winter


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

I have my stash


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Do you have enough pellets for the winter



I do, but I'd love to pay Pennysylvania prices for them.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 25, 2014)

JohnD said:


> No, seriously, is there a pellet shortage already? I live in Salem, NH and can't find pellets for delivery unless I spend $375/ton for the Okanagan Douglas Firs! Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions!?
> I'm starting to get frustrated and nervous! I've been calling all local dealers for a week and nobody seems to have anything!


Yes...


----------



## Big papa (Sep 25, 2014)

Well you should enjoy your beer and game knowing that your stash is bought and paid for


----------



## Big papa (Sep 25, 2014)

At $375 a ton would just turn on the oil furnace don't have to clean it


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

How much are LaCrete's going for in Pa....  anyone?


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 25, 2014)

Cheap pricing in LaCretes will be found up in NH as far as I've seen- Canadian pellet, but quite a good deal with per us ton pricing on metric tons.


----------



## xSpecBx (Sep 25, 2014)

Friend of mine got lacretes for $319/ton including delivery here in CT. I tried calling them today and they're all out for the season.

I already have 2 tons of okanagans on the way but was hoping to get my hands on some other brands as well. No such luck so far.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if lacretes are available in my area unless lowes or Home Depot would have them but next time I'm out I will check the price if they have them


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

xSpecBx said:


> Friend of mine got lacretes for $319/ton including delivery here in CT. I tried calling them today and they're all out for the season.
> 
> I already have 2 tons of okanagans on the way but was hoping to get my hands on some other brands as well. No such luck so far.


I purchased my 3 of LaCretes in July for $305/ton...   Wow all out for the season - that sux.    I just checked where I purchased mine (CT Pellet in Bristol, CT ) has LaCretes still listed for $309/ton (300 for cash) - maybe give them a call


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 25, 2014)

Interesting thread. Pellets are short and prices going up while heating oil and natural gas inventories are up and prices are coming down.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 25, 2014)

Well let's fire up the oil furnace then and hang out on the oil forum


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Interesting thread. Pellets are short and prices going up while heating oil and natural gas inventories are up and prices are coming down.


Unfortunately... I have electric baseboard heat... and Connecticut Light & Power just asked for a huge rate increase!   Pellets will always be less - especially if you've ever seen a $940.00 January electric bill doing a 'normal' year


----------



## moey (Sep 25, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Well let's fire up the oil furnace then and hang out on the oil forum



You may save some money.... Oil was $2.97 when I drove by a oil delivery place last night.


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Well let's fire up the oil furnace then and hang out on the oil forum


Funny, yes.... Happening?  NO!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 25, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Well let's fire up the oil furnace then and hang out on the oil forum



Well, h.c. does have a forum room for gas stoves. 

Maybe we will start another one called "The Oil Patch".


----------



## Big papa (Sep 25, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Well, h.c. does have a forum room for gas stoves.
> 
> Maybe we will start another one called "The Oil Patch".


Lol! That's funny right there if you don't think that's funny you need to leave


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 25, 2014)

Boomer Sailor said:


> Unfortunately... I have electric baseboard heat... and Connecticut Light & Power just asked for a huge rate increase!   Pellets will always be less - especially if you've ever seen a $940.00 January electric bill doing a 'normal' year



I hear ya. This joint is all electric and I don't even have the baseboards. The heat pump died from lack of use in the 90's and the nearest gas pipe is nine miles from here.

But $940!


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

well my 'base' electric usage is about $125 - $150 / month.... maybe $250 with the a/c's going.    So a good January / February it is easily $750-$800 for the 'heat' usuage.  

Actually electric baseboard heat (price aside) is wonderful!    I have 13 rooms and all have their own thermostat.   Since every room doesn't heat up and cool off at the same rate, each room having it's own thermostat is wonderful!   It is the most EVENLY heated house I've ever been in - period!   Same temp room to room, no cold spots when the winter sun starts setting, etc.    I just love having a 24/7 fire as I would argue most on this site whether they burn coal, wood or pellets.  Pellet stoves just make it soooooooooo easy!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 25, 2014)

I stayed in a hotel with 13 rooms one time.


----------



## Ctcarl (Sep 25, 2014)

moey said:


> You may save some money.... Oil was $2.97 when I drove by a oil delivery place last night.


Here in ct I just payed 3.29


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 25, 2014)

Ctcarl said:


> Here in ct I just payed 3.29


yea that sounds more like it.    I have a Passat turbo diesel and I just paid $3.85 for diesel - lowest ever!


----------



## Big papa (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey


----------



## ttdberg (Sep 25, 2014)

Ctcarl said:


> Here in ct I just payed 3.29


I paid $3.20/gal to have my tank topped off a couple weeks ago and the prices are still dropping here.


----------



## bcpellet (Sep 26, 2014)

Boomer Sailor said:


> I purchased my 3 of LaCretes in July for $305/ton...   Wow all out for the season - that sux.    I just checked where I purchased mine (CT Pellet in Bristol, CT ) has LaCretes still listed for $309/ton (300 for cash) - maybe give them a call


Just for fun what dealer told you they didn't have Lacrete's and they were done for the season. and where exactly are you located?


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 26, 2014)

If you think it's frustrating as a consumer that wants to buy 3-4 tons,
think of the frustration of being a small dealer, 
able to sell a trailer truck load a day right now,
and can't get them... anything...  

September... This rots.

Dan


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 26, 2014)

Big papa said:


> At $375 a ton would just turn on the oil furnace don't have to clean it


At $375 a ton and a future that looks like the price can only go higher like everything else, I'd be on the phone with an HVAC guy talking high efficiency mini-split heat pumps with 4 zones each!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 26, 2014)

ttdberg said:


> I paid $3.20/gal to have my tank topped off a couple weeks ago and the prices are still dropping here.


See, just like I said earlier, you are all happier than a pig in poop to pay $3.20 a gallon when 6 years ago you were paying $1.65!  In my town, gas is $3.36 but 15 miles away it is $3.03!  Some gouging going on???  Same with pellets, me thinks.  They know what you were willing to pay last winter so why won't you pay it this year?  If prices stay up, people WILL look elsewhere for a heat source.  Right near my in-laws in Pa, they are running a 36" gas line as fast as they can!


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 26, 2014)

I just heard a news report that they expect the average price for a gallon of regular gasoline to drop below $3.00 per gallon soon.


----------



## ttdberg (Sep 26, 2014)

I heard the same thing yesterday.  Hope it really happens, that would be great!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 26, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I just heard a news report that they expect the average price for a gallon of regular gasoline to drop below $3.00 per gallon soon.


B F D!!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 26, 2014)

Will the price of food and everything else that's transported using gas/diesel go down as well?  Fuel prices were to blame for the rise so, of course, they should go back down..........  RIGHT!


----------



## briansol (Sep 26, 2014)

You guys may be joking about it, but i'm honestly considering it at this point---   keep my 1 ton for 'ambience' and those really cold nights, and otherwise just run the oil pig this year.  :shrug:

$3 oil vs $325 delivered tons is near break-even.....    without the work


----------



## briansol (Sep 26, 2014)

And my oil guy returns my calls/emails IMMEDIATELY.   still no word from BT.  lol


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 26, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I just heard a news report that they expect the average price for a gallon of regular gasoline to drop below $3.00 per gallon soon.


Sweet Jesus that would be wonderful


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 26, 2014)

briansol said:


> You guys may be joking about it, but i'm honestly considering it at this point---   keep my 1 ton for 'ambience' and those really cold nights, and otherwise just run the oil pig this year.  :shrug:
> 
> $3 oil vs $325 delivered tons is near break-even.....    without the work



My break even point is either pellets over $500 per ton or oil under $2.00 per gallon.


----------



## yrock87 (Sep 26, 2014)

makes me think that when they add this NG pipeline on my street i should spend the $ to plumb the house.  keep in mind that as of right now NG is shipped and trained in from the west coast.  we have one of the largest NG reserves on the north slope that is accessed by the oil industry up there,  but as transportation is not possible they use it to power their equipment and burn off the rest.  there is a big push to run all of fairbanks on NG and build a small pipeline on the exsisting trans-alaska oil line. but that is a pipe dream right now.  

so, do i expand my options to include gas at a significant investment with no forseeable payoff?   or pass on connecting to the line as i am planning on selling my home within the next 2-3 years.?  

also, i would love $3 petrolium products!   we are sitting at $4 deliverd for oil still, so my 8 tons will be (has been for the last 4 weeks)keeping me warm! 

well, if my last 4 tons ever show up!  paid for but not delivered,  sounds like an intrest free loan!


----------



## xSpecBx (Sep 26, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> My break even point is either pellets over $500 per ton or oil under $2.00 per gallon.



I'm right around there as well.  Last year in February I paid $3.80/gal for oil.  A ton of pellets  (assuming 8700 BTU/lb) provides 17.4 million BTUs.  To get that from oil (assuming 138,000 BTU/gal) I would need 126 gallons of oil.  At $3.80/gal I'm at roughly $480 as my break even point on pellets.  Granted that doesn't take into account that the stove probably won't heat the house as evenly as he oil heating system will, or the additional maintenance cost (chimney cleaning, etc.), I'm thinking at worst I will pay the same amount I do with oil while keeping the house warmer then the 65 I keep it at normally in the winter.


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow, I am glad I got my delivery earlier this month.  Pelletsdirect is not even taking orders on pellets right now.


----------



## LGTWhit (Sep 26, 2014)

Only ones I could find reasonably priced were at Lowes with delivery were Maine Choice. $239/ton $65 shipping. Home Depot where I am isn't delivering, only cash and carry and are -56 tons in the hole!


----------



## ttdberg (Sep 26, 2014)

If it helps you, I stopped at Home Depot in Auburn yesterday and they had Stove Chows.  I never burned them before, so I picked up a few bags to try.  Maybe you could give them a call or stop by if it's close to you and see if they have enough inventory for what you need?


----------



## LGTWhit (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm just learning about this pellet Jazz and getting all sorts of reviews. It's almost not worth researching anymore. I went with what was available and anything with Maine in the name is good for me.


----------



## ZBrooks (Sep 26, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I just heard a news report that they expect the average price for a gallon of regular gasoline to drop below $3.00 per gallon soon.



I'm not a very old guy, but it seems like fuel prices drop as an election day nears.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 26, 2014)

stratocaster1422 said:


> Wow, I am glad I got my delivery earlier this month.  Pelletsdirect is not even taking orders on pellets right now.


Maybe change the name to Pellets Not So Direct...


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 26, 2014)

xSpecBx said:


> I'm right around there as well.  Last year in February I paid $3.80/gal for oil.  A ton of pellets  (assuming 8700 BTU/lb) provides 17.4 million BTUs.  To get that from oil (assuming 138,000 BTU/gal) I would need 126 gallons of oil.  At $3.80/gal I'm at roughly $480 as my break even point on pellets.  Granted that doesn't take into account that the stove probably won't heat the house as evenly as he oil heating system will, or the additional maintenance cost (chimney cleaning, etc.), I'm thinking at worst I will pay the same amount I do with oil while keeping the house warmer then the 65 I keep it at normally in the winter.



You can split hairs and compare BTU's of oil to pellets or say that I don't heat as much of the house as I used to or anything else. The only number I care about is what comes out of my bank account now when compared to how much would come out if I went back to how I used to heat with oil. I have cut my annual oil consumption from 900 to 300 gallons and now use 3 1/2 tons of pellets per year. As soon as 600 gallons of oil cost less than 3 1/2 tons of pellets, I'll switch back.


----------



## alternativeheat (Sep 26, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> You can split hairs and compare BTU's of oil to pellets or say that I don't heat as much of the house as I used to or anything else. The only number I care about is what comes out of my bank account now when compared to how much would come out if I went back to how I used to heat with oil. I have cut my annual oil consumption from 900 to 300 gallons and now use 3 1/2 tons of pellets per year. As soon as 600 gallons of oil cost less than 3 1/2 tons of pellets, I'll switch back.


 This happened in the early 80's when Carter went out of office. I stopped burning coal cause suddenly there was oil and cheap again. But not so sure its going to roll back hat far this time. And yes when I can buy oil cheaper than 3-1/2 tons of pellets I might do the same. But 700ish gallons for me. Thats with the house ay 67, if I heated to 73 like I do with pellets it would take a lot more oil then. But yes it would be more even heat with oil.


----------



## moey (Sep 26, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> You can split hairs and compare BTU's of oil to pellets or say that I don't heat as much of the house as I used to or anything else. The only number I care about is what comes out of my bank account now when compared to how much would come out if I went back to how I used to heat with oil. I have cut my annual oil consumption from 900 to 300 gallons and now use 3 1/2 tons of pellets per year. As soon as 600 gallons of oil cost less than 3 1/2 tons of pellets, I'll switch back.



You could update your central heating system. A BTU is a BTU. You could put a space heater in your BR and only live in that room for the winter and say your saving money.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 26, 2014)

ZBrooks said:


> I'm not a very old guy, but it seems like fuel prices drop as an election day nears.



Prices decline on average 6.5% from July to November pretty much every year. And since election day is in November...


----------



## SwineFlue (Sep 26, 2014)

Boomer Sailor said:


> How much are LaCrete's going for in Pa....  anyone?



I've never seen anyone carry LaCretes.


----------



## ZBrooks (Sep 26, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Prices decline on average 6.5% from July to November pretty much every year. And since election day is in November...



Sub $3/gal prices would be greater than a 6.5% drop where I live.  Compared to today's prices, that would equal a 20%+ drop.  I'd like to see diesel below $3 again!  The past couple of years, I've been 'lucky' to see off-road diesel in the $3.50 range during the winter months.

It's interesting how even though DF pellets are in vast supply where I live, reading all these posts makes me want to buy a couple more tons.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, and on hardly any day of the year is your "average temperature" the average either.


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 26, 2014)

moey said:


> You could update your central heating system. A BTU is a BTU. You could put a space heater in your BR and only live in that room for the winter and say your saving money.



Or I could do i the way I'm doing it now, have a warmer house and still occupy the same living spaces as I do the rest of the year.


----------



## ttdberg (Sep 26, 2014)

SwineFlue said:


> I've never seen anyone carry LaCretes.


Do you have Uncle Jed's wood pellets available where you are?


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 26, 2014)

Just drove through local Lowe's parking lot where they stage the pellets. There is probably 100 tons of several different varieties out there, but every single one has a sold tag with someones name on it! It has been like this for the past 6-8 weeks, nothing listed in inventory but lot's going out.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 26, 2014)

dlehneman said:


> Just drove through local Lowe's parking lot where they stage the pellets. There is probably 100 tons of several different varieties out there, but every single one has a sold tag with someones name on it! It has been like this for the past 6-8 weeks, nothing listed in inventory but lot's going out.



Laconia?


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 26, 2014)

Gonna be one of those years when they are up to their butts in the things and lower prices in January.


----------



## bugman31964 (Sep 26, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> My sister in law is in southern New Hampshire and she has a hell of a time finding anything at pellet houses.  Agway's pellets were on the come. Home depot (fireside and green supreme) and Lowe's showed Greene team but only has something else I can't recall.
> 
> The local TSC had a lot of choices. It was the one by Exeter.  Best of luck.


 
Lowes atleast in Auburn, Maine also has Nature's Own ($239/ton) by Energex in addition to Greene Team ($299/ton) in stock. Free delivery with orders of 3 tons or more within 25 miles. Plus 10% discount for current or prior military service. Just need your DD214. With military discount Nature's Own is $216/ton, Greene Team $269/ton.


----------



## ttdberg (Sep 26, 2014)

It is so strange how Lowes and HD deal with delivery charges different, based on location.  First I heard HD in Maine delivers free if you buy x or more tons, now Lowes in Maine as well.  No such luck anywhere around here, at least not that I'm aware of.  It's at least $65 delivery charge, and honestly that's not a big deal, but I just think it's odd how some store locations do free delivery and others don't.


----------



## bugman31964 (Sep 26, 2014)

ttdberg said:


> It is so strange how Lowes and HD deal with delivery charges different, based on location.  First I heard HD in Maine delivers free if you buy x or more tons, now Lowes in Maine as well.  No such luck anywhere around here, at least not that I'm aware of.  It's at least $65 delivery charge, and honestly that's not a big deal, but I just think it's odd how some store locations do free delivery and others don't.


 
HD has a flat fee of $65 no matter how many tons are purchased. This is the policy of the Auburn, Maine HD plus they would not extend a military discount for previous service. Only active and retired military personnel get the discount.


----------



## alternativeheat (Sep 26, 2014)

bugman31964 said:


> Lowes atleast in Auburn, Maine also has Nature's Own ($239/ton) by Energex in addition to Greene Team ($299/ton) in stock. Free delivery with orders of 3 tons or more within 25 miles. Plus 10% discount for current or prior military service. Just need your DD214. With military discount Nature's Own is $216/ton, Greene Team $269/ton.


I bought some Natures Own last year, the only pellet I ever brought back to get a refund. They may be by Energex but believe me they are not like Energex Premiums. Second point, here ( I know we are in different areas) I can get Energex Premium Hardwood for $299 and those are rated 8700 BTU vs Grean Team at 8000. Just sayin. I know you guys or some of you up North of us are hurting for pellet delivery and are feeling you need to get what you can now.. We bought Energex yesterday, they are tagged and I pick them up this weekend. Next week or so I think I will get some LG's for my start and stop shoulder pellet ( they light up real easy, quicker than hardwood does) and burn a bit fast but that won't matter for shoulder pellets..

FWIW, around here pellets are really just coming in with any volume. Cape Cod. I called some dealers back in May, they weren't stocking any or taking pre orders except the DF guy who I bought from in July right before he closed out his deal. So you guys say buy early, that's great maybe in your area but here you won't get them. where I get my Energex and LG from, they still had no pellets back at the end of Aug, well no selection just the one Energex Premium, what they call soft and someone in the forum told me they don't exist ! Anyway, have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## ScotL (Sep 26, 2014)

ttdberg said:


> Do you have Uncle Jed's wood pellets available where you are?


They have one of the best brand names I've ever heard: "Uncle Jed's Cold Remedy".


----------



## xSpecBx (Sep 26, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> You can split hairs and compare BTU's of oil to pellets or say that I don't heat as much of the house as I used to or anything else. The only number I care about is what comes out of my bank account now when compared to how much would come out if I went back to how I used to heat with oil. I have cut my annual oil consumption from 900 to 300 gallons and now use 3 1/2 tons of pellets per year. As soon as 600 gallons of oil cost less than 3 1/2 tons of pellets, I'll switch back.



I think you read my post wrong. Im in total agreement with you. The price of oil would need to come down substantially to make pellets not make sense even when youre paying a little more.

Problem im having right now is I can't get pellets. I have 2 tons coming tuesday and im trying to get some more and everyone is out


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 26, 2014)

No, you misunderstood me. I wasn't saying anything against you but every time I start showing how much I save on oil vs pellets, someone will chime in and say my numbers make no sense because if you break it down BTU vs BTU, there is no way pellets can save me this much or other such thing.


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 26, 2014)

bcpellet said:


> Just for fun what dealer told you they didn't have Lacrete's and they were done for the season. and where exactly are you located?


(Just for fun)... I didn't say any dealer told me they were out for the season... I was responding to and quoting  xSpecBx who mentioned that.


----------



## xSpecBx (Sep 26, 2014)

I think my numbers confirm you point


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 26, 2014)

briansol said:


> And my oil guy returns my calls/emails IMMEDIATELY.   still no word from BT.  lol


Sorry you're having such a horrible time with BT....     At least call you and give you SOME type of answer... like we won't be getting to your delivery until November... we are backed up.... no pellets... not enough drivers... anything


----------



## xSpecBx (Sep 26, 2014)

I live in southeastern CT. so far I've called BT pellets, CT pellets (who I already have 2 tons of okanagans coming tuesday from) and state line pellets. All have said they're out for the season or not taking new customers


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 26, 2014)

xSpecBx said:


> I live in southeastern CT. so far I've called BT pellets, CT pellets (who I already have 2 tons of okanagans coming tuesday from) and state line pellets. All have said they're out for the season or not taking new customers


WOW THAT'S CRAZY!!    How about Blakeslee Pellet?   They have a few listed including LaCrete


----------



## SwineFlue (Sep 26, 2014)

ttdberg said:


> Do you have Uncle Jed's wood pellets available where you are?


I have not seen them, though I haven't specifically looked for them either.


----------



## xSpecBx (Sep 26, 2014)

Boomer Sailor said:


> WOW THAT'S CRAZY!!    How about Blakeslee Pellet?   They have a few listed including LaCrete


I'll have to look again but I believe they were all out as well. I talked to primo pellets and they said they won't have anything till November.

BT told me to call back in 3 or 4 weeks and they may have more


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 26, 2014)

OUCH!    Well to all of those pellet burners out there who said we were suckers for buying in May - July and paying a premium unnecessarily plus that we should just wait and see...    If September is like this, I hate to see when people start turning on the heat every day in only a few short weeks!! 

Sounds like some people are finding some up in MA - if you get too nervous, maybe get a UHall and a couple of your friends who owe you a favor or two!


----------



## xSpecBx (Sep 26, 2014)

Boomer Sailor said:


> OUCH!    Well to all of those pellet burners out there who said we were suckers for buying in May - July and paying a premium unnecessarily plus that we should just wait and see...    If September is like this, I hate to see when people start turning on the heat every day in only a few short weeks!!
> 
> Sounds like some people are finding some up in MA - if you get too nervous, maybe get a UHall and a couple of your friends who owe you a favor or two!


Appreciate the advice. Its my first year with the stove so if I need to use oil it is what it is. I wasn't able to store more thwn 2 ton so that's what I ordered but I was able to make more space so now im back to looking.

Next year I buy in May. I have a few friends who over ordered so I may be able to get some of their extra.

I will try blakeslee tomorrow to see what they have.


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 26, 2014)

I bought in April.


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 26, 2014)

xSpecBx said:


> Appreciate the advice. Its my first year with the stove so if I need to use oil it is what it is. I wasn't able to store more thwn 2 ton so that's what I ordered but I was able to make more space so now im back to looking.
> 
> Next year I buy in May. I have a few friends who over ordered so I may be able to get some of their extra.
> 
> I will try blakeslee tomorrow to see what they have.


Awesome - best of luck - this is a heck of a year to be new at this!  (pellet stoves are supposed to be EASY!!)


----------



## Danny9909 (Sep 26, 2014)

Just bought my last 2 ton this week . Had to pick 1 ton of Okies ( gold) on tuesday that's all pellets r us had in stock. Then gave them a call yesterday they just got a order in of  Okies ( DF ) . Hopefully 5 ton will get it done.


----------



## Enigma869 (Sep 26, 2014)

ttdberg said:


> It is so strange how Lowes and HD deal with delivery charges different, based on location.  First I heard HD in Maine delivers free if you buy x or more tons, now Lowes in Maine as well.  No such luck anywhere around here, at least not that I'm aware of.  It's at least $65 delivery charge, and honestly that's not a big deal, but I just think it's odd how some store locations do free delivery and others don't.



They are all VERY inconsistent with all of their policies.  I used my 10% off coupon from Lowes at Home Depot last season and have now been told by two different people at my local HD that the most they will give on a Lowes coupon is $50.00 (which doesn't even cover the delivery charge).  I resorted to using HD card, just to save 5%.  Very frustrating.


----------



## Ctcarl (Sep 26, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I just heard a news report that they expect the average price for a gallon of regular gasoline to drop below $3.00 per gallon soon.


Driving a V 8 American gas guzzler.i like the sound if thatMy cowrker who drive a Prius hybrid asks me why I drive that beast.I tell him fell in love with her on the first drive and it's a beast in the winter ha ha .use my bike mostly in the summer so that helps lol


----------



## xSpecBx (Sep 26, 2014)

Ctcarl said:


> Driving a V 8 American gas guzzler.i like the sound if thatMy cowrker who drive a Prius hybrid asks me why I drive that beast.I tell him fell in love with her on the first drive and it's a beast in the winter ha ha .use my bike mostly in the summer so that helps lol


Best thing I ever saw was a prius getting pulled from a snow bank while i drove past in my buddy's Silverado after a big snow storm


----------



## Wilbur Feral (Sep 26, 2014)

I spoke with Rob, owner of "PA Pellet Guy", today.  I had 5 tons scheduled for delivery this week (4 Energex, 1 NEWP) but Rob had not called to set specific day/time.  He reports that Energex did not make a scheduled shipment this week, and that next week is looking iffy.  He agrees that a shortage appears to be occurring, as he moves at least 1 trailer load per week even in slow months (and is obviously concerned).  I knew my local Lowes had some Presto's left (HD has none, and had only chows earlier, which I don't like).  I also knew that I could likely get Hamers, so agreed to cancel my order with Rob, as he is unsure of next shipment date and we are some distance away.  I now have 3 tons of Presto's being delivered tomorrow to add to the 1 ton already in the shed.  Two tons of Hamers arrive middle of the week. $239/ton plus $75 flat fee to deliver for Presto's and $300/ton for Hamers if picked up (will burn when the weather's coldest).  I have to hand it to Rob for his honesty and forthrightness.  He could have tried to get me to wait, but noted that if I could get those pellets now, I should grab them.  Will certainly give him business in future based on that, probably with a spring or early summer buy this year.  Bottom line: Probably not a bad year to stock up if you can get 'em.


----------



## iron stove (Sep 26, 2014)

Ctcarl said:


> Driving a V 8 American gas guzzler.i like the sound if thatMy cowrker who drive a Prius hybrid asks me why I drive that beast.I tell him fell in love with her on the first drive and it's a beast in the winter ha ha .use my bike mostly in the summer so that helps lol



I drive a Chevy Crews 2500HD 4x4. Thankfully a short drive to work. I haul full tons of pellets, Pull a camper & Landcape trailer.  But in CT, drought 3.00 gas.

Pellet dealers like when  I show up. YUp, ill take the whole ton NOW. Drop it right there. I even take the tailgate off for em.


----------



## Luvmesomesamples (Sep 27, 2014)

Capital district ny has pellets available everywhere. Some higher end dealers are sold our of super premium but no one will be going without heat around here. Also I firmly believe that this year will be no where near as challenging as last year, just more people are buying their stash all at once bc of last year instead of a ton at a time. Stores will be swimming in mid grade pellets by end of Oct and priced will be low. Jmho.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 27, 2014)

This post is out of hand. everybody just breath! its like the first snowstorm of the year and there is no milk or bread.   KEEP CALM AND CARRY ON............


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 27, 2014)

Fish On said:


> This post is out of hand. everybody just breath! its like the first snowstorm of the year and there is no milk or bread.   KEEP CALM AND CARRY ON............


It's only out of hand for people with their stash..
There are plenty of people out there in a panic, because they just  flat can't find any.
We've had two places locally drop out of the equation recently.
Those customers are trying to find product that isn't even available
to regular customers of other dealers..
We had over 300 tons on the ground last month.
Now we are out. And this is the busiest time.

Yes... there is a lot of talk about it.
But to many, those that don't have any, it's a lot more of an issue than to others..

Besides... this is a pellet forum.. that's what people talk about...

Dan


----------



## xSpecBx (Sep 27, 2014)

I just talked to 2 local hardware stores. One is getting an order of lignetic in this week. The other store normally has new england wood pellets but apparently they're not able to get them this year so they're getting another brand which they'll have at some point over the next couple weeks. We'll see how that goes


----------



## Peterfield (Sep 27, 2014)

Luvmesomesamples said:


> Capital district ny has pellets available everywhere. Some higher end dealers are sold our of super premium but no one will be going without heat around here. Also I firmly believe that this year will be no where near as challenging as last year, just more people are buying their stash all at once bc of last year instead of a ton at a time. Stores will be swimming in mid grade pellets by end of Oct and priced will be low. Jmho.



I certainly hope so and believe this to be true.  My install date is Nov 1 so that will work out perfectly.


----------



## Peterfield (Sep 27, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Gonna be one of those years when they are up to their butts in the things and lower prices in January.


 
So true.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 27, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Gonna be one of those years when they are up to their butts in the things and lower prices in January.





Peterfield said:


> So true.



I hope you're right.
But I'm holding my chips on that bet for now...

Dan


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 27, 2014)

Pellets are going mainstream in other countries and making it a whole new ballgame.

http://www.newsobserver.com/2014/09/09/4137026/tax-incentives-support-new-wood.html 

"RALEIGH — Maryland-based Enviva LP will qualify for up to $1.7 million in state tax incentives for the 160 jobs to be created at two new wood pellet mills in Richmond and Sampson counties, Gov. Pat McCrory announced Tuesday.

Enviva is investing $214 million in the two mills to make wood pellets that will be shipped to customers in Europe from the state port at Wilmington. The company is expected this fall to start construction on a $35 million export facility at the port to handle 1 million tons of pellets per year."


----------



## xSpecBx (Sep 27, 2014)

Probably all depends on the winter weather. Im sure the current shortage is because people are buying early and buying more then they probably need, but if we have another winter like last year I could seethe current shortage getting worse


----------



## Big papa (Sep 27, 2014)

Stopped at our local Walmart today found they were selling natures heat for $261 a ton are these any good


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 27, 2014)

xSpecBx said:


> ... Im sure the current shortage is because people are buying early and buying more...



Now is NOT early... May/June was early. When dealers could get them.
At least in this area..


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 27, 2014)

Fish On said:


> This post is out of hand. everybody just breath! its like the first snowstorm of the year and there is no milk or bread.   KEEP CALM AND CARRY ON............



Golden retrievers are known to lower blood pressure better than pharmaceuticals. Nice avatar Fish On.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Zahria said:


> I hope you're right.
> But I'm holding my chips on that bet for now...
> 
> Dan



Wise


----------



## sperley03 (Sep 27, 2014)

There must be a pellet shortage in southern New England, but here in central/northern Maine there is pellets everywhere. Both HD and Lowe's in Bangor had over 100 ton each outside. Tractor Supply in Millinocket had 58 ton on hand. My distributer has 250 ton Energex in his warehouse, his supplier Dysart' in Bangor has over 800  in Stock. 3 local stove shops and hardware stores in 20 mile radius is loaded. 
A month ago I bought 4 ton of Energex for $239/ton plus $35 delivery since I'm 3 miles from my distributer and he put 2 in my garage with his skid steer and keeping 2 ton in his warehouse until I call for them.


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 27, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Stopped at our local Walmart today found they were selling natures heat for $261 a ton are these any good


I have bought them twice, sample bags, two different years and they were terrible. Will be using them to soak up spills in garage. Pennington is a bird seed rebagger. Smell like recycled cardboard.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info lol Will stay away from them


----------



## DMKNLD (Sep 27, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> I have bought them twice, sample bags, two different years and they were terrible. Will be using them to soak up spills in garage. Pennington is a bird seed rebagger. Smell like recycled cardboard.



X 2 on the Pennington's poor quality. Someone locally donated half a ton to our local animal shelter for them to use as cat and hamster litter, and they didn't look or smell appreciably different going into the cages than they did coming out - perhaps I'm being too judgmental though.... In their defense, they weren't as bad as the 'dirt in a bag' 1st generation MWP hardwood / softwood blend pellets I tried to burn my first year of pellet stove use.

That was right after Hurricane Katrina at the beginning of the surge in pellet stove popularity and consequent pellet shortages, and rumors were they were chipping all the sewage contaminated houses and using it as pellet fuel wood source - nasty. I think I burned every crappy pellet brand that they made that year. Live and learn.......


----------



## Big papa (Sep 27, 2014)

DMKNLD said:


> X 2 on the Pennington's poor quality. Someone locally donated half a ton to our local animal shelter for them to use as cat and hamster litter, and they didn't look or smell appreciably different going into the cages than they did coming out - perhaps I'm being too judgmental though.... In their defense, they weren't as bad as the 'dirt in a bag' 1st generation MWP hardwood / softwood blend pellets I tried to burn my first year of pellet stove use.
> 
> That was right after Hurricane Katrina at the beginning of the surge in pellet stove popularity and consequent pellet shortages, and rumors were they were chipping all the sewage contaminated houses and using it as pellet fuel wood source - nasty. I think I burned every crappy pellet brand that they made that year. Live and learn.......


Eeeeew no wonder you guys don't like them you said they were crap but I didn't realize you ment it literally


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 27, 2014)

sperley03 said:


> There must be a pellet shortage in southern New England, but here in central/northern Maine there is pellets everywhere..



Consider yourself lucky to be in an area such as yours....
There aren't many around our area at all... like close to none.
Mind you I'm not talking about some of the stuff that the majority of
people here consider crap.. But better to very good stuff.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Zahria said:


> Consider yourself lucky to be in an area such as yours....
> There aren't many around our area at all... like close to none.
> Mind you I'm not talking about some of the stuff that the majority of
> people here consider crap.. But better to very good stuff.


How is your stash for the winter do you have enough to get through or are you searching for pellets


----------



## CaptSpiff (Sep 27, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Pellets are going mainstream in other countries and making it a whole new ballgame.
> 
> "RALEIGH — Maryland-based Enviva LP will qualify for up to $1.7 million in state tax incentives for the 160 jobs to be created at two new wood pellet mills in Richmond and Sampson counties, Gov. Pat McCrory announced Tuesday.
> 
> Enviva is investing $214 million in the two mills to make wood pellets that will be shipped to customers in Europe from the state port at Wilmington. The company is expected this fall to start construction on a $35 million export facility at the port to handle 1 million tons of pellets per year."



Lets read that number again slowly: export facility at the port to handle *1 million tons of pellets per year.
*
The EU is on a tightrope this winter with their Russian energy supplies at risk. The EU has even made commitments to Ukraine to back-feed them NG if Russia doesn't re-establish flows. Germany said they have 60+ days of NG reserve stock. You know the EU backroom fingers were pointing at Obama saying: "The US better be willing to step up with a Liberty Flotilla if these damn sanctions affect the winter fuel supplies". That's why Putin's smiling,... it's gas.

What do we see:
Done: Two NG pipelines got fast-track approvals for the two brand new LNG super port facilities. Good for employment, bad for my NG bills.
Underway: A record export of Pellet tonnage is already expected for this winter (more new facilities like above in plans). Wave to your pellets.
Future: Heck, they may even fast-track the Keystone approvals. (never let a crisis go to waste)

That's when we can talk about shortages. What we're seeing now is just poor logistics.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 27, 2014)

Yep a-lot of this crap is common sense our leaders went to college so they know what their doing wrong but their greed takes over and will end up leaving us with nothing


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 27, 2014)

Do a Google search on Russian pellet exports to EU countries.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok will check it out


----------



## Big papa (Sep 27, 2014)

Your right it's showing Russia as the largest eu exporter so looks like our pellet problems are going to be here for a while


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 28, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Your right it's showing Russia as the largest eu exporter so looks like our pellet problems are going to be here for a while


In Georgia, most of the big mills discovered that it's more financially advantageous to ship ALL their pellets to Europe.  Perhaps those mills up North have also recognized a better market than you guys?  Ship them in bulk to a customer that won't complain about pellet length, fines, or 'heat'.  Makes sense.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 28, 2014)

CaptSpiff said:


> Lets read that number again slowly: export facility at the port to handle *1 million tons of pellets per year.
> *
> The EU is on a tightrope this winter with their Russian energy supplies at risk. The EU has even made commitments to Ukraine to back-feed them NG if Russia doesn't re-establish flows. Germany said they have 60+ days of NG reserve stock. You know the EU backroom fingers were pointing at Obama saying: "The US better be willing to step up with a Liberty Flotilla if these damn sanctions affect the winter fuel supplies". That's why Putin's smiling,... it's gas.
> 
> ...


Actually, 7 NG liquification plants are on the fast track.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 28, 2014)

Big papa said:


> How is your stash for the winter do you have enough to get through
> or are you searching for pellets



I'm fine... But there are a lot that aren't. At least not yet..

Dan


----------



## Ctcarl (Sep 28, 2014)

Idk yesterday after Installing a few more new windows instead if my 70s leaking cold air windows.(yes I am prepping for the winter).i called like 7 Home Depots and lowes.a lot said there delivery has been unreliable.So found green supremes ,infernos and natures best.all low end pellets that I never got good heat from and lot of ash.One lowes had 10 bags of green team.i ran down there with the wife at 9.30 pm and grabed then all.So with my 4 tons already I figure another 40 bags.5 tons totall for the winter .So hunting for 40 more bags.Let the hunting begin ....


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 29, 2014)

Ctcarl said:


> Idk yesterday after Installing a few more new windows instead if my 70s leaking cold air windows.(yes I am prepping for the winter).i called like 7 Home Depots and lowes.a lot said there delivery has been unreliable.So found green supremes ,infernos and natures best.all low end pellets that I never got good heat from and lot of ash.One lowes had 10 bags of green team.i ran down there with the wife at 9.30 pm and grabed then all.So with my 4 tons already I figure another 40 bags.5 tons totall for the winter .So hunting for 40 more bags.Let the hunting begin ....


Good move.  Expand your call radius to lowes in your area, saw a price report on Somersets in NH at Lowes.


----------



## briansol (Sep 29, 2014)

It's officially been a week now with no response from BT.   The "do not call if you emailed us" is another round of FU to their customers who have spent $1200+ a year with them for the past 5 years straight.   So, F them.  This season, and forever.    Done.

There's still plenty of pellets around.  HD, Lowes, TSC, all have stacks outside.   I try to support the local guy.... but they force me to buy from the big box conglomerate.   And you wonder why they all keep going out of business....
I'm going to call my dealer too...  I hate them as well... lol   but i should still be on the customer list and have 'priority' access to their stash.


----------



## iron stove (Sep 29, 2014)

briansol said:


> It's officially been a week now with no response from BT.   The "do not call if you emailed us" is another round of FU to their customers who have spent $1200+ a year with them for the past 5 years straight.   So, F them.  This season, and forever.    Done.
> 
> There's still plenty of pellets around.  HD, Lowes, TSC, all have stacks outside.   I try to support the local guy.... but they force me to buy from the big box conglomerate.   And you wonder why they all keep going out of business....
> I'm going to call my dealer too...  I hate them as well... lol   but i should still be on the customer list and have 'priority' access to their stash.




Brian, Maybe its a Internet lost the order issue.  I messaged my buddy last week. I have the proof, but he never received it on his phone. Its even happened between me and the wife. I wouldn't write them off if the message got lost in Cyber space.


----------



## briansol (Sep 29, 2014)

at this point, it doesn't matter any more.

I shot an email over to CTPellet this morning, who I also ordered from last year because of the same lack of service from BT last year too.  I figured it would be cheaper to get delivery from the dealer that is 3 miles away than the one 20 miles away....   but that proved to be incorrect too.  My deliver fee was actually less.

About 3 minuets after dispatching my email this morning, my phone rang, and I was filled in on stock, what they have, and have a call-back planned for the final order from Scott.   THAT'S how it should be done.


----------



## mickmc (Sep 29, 2014)

I live in Raleigh and wish the pellets produced in the area were sold here. Pellet stoves haven't gained the popularity here that they enjoy up North, so the only place I can find pellets for sale is at Tractor Supply, and occasionally Northern Tool. I'm sure those pellets are trucked in from hundreds of miles away. You have to buy up early here because they usually are out and don't restock by late January.


----------



## iron stove (Sep 29, 2014)

Got ya. Glad your getting some pellets. And im sending a PM to you also


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 29, 2014)

iron stove said:


> Brian, Maybe its a Internet lost the order issue.  I messaged my buddy last week. I have the proof, but he never received it on his phone. Its even happened between me and the wife. I wouldn't write them off if the message got lost in Cyber space.


Sounds like the excuse of the IRS. It took them seven months to respond to me Your pellets will be ready IN APRIL.


----------



## kniffin50 (Sep 29, 2014)

briansol said:


> It's officially been a week now with no response from BT.   The "do not call if you emailed us" is another round of FU to their customers who have spent $1200+ a year with them for the past 5 years straight.   So, F them.  This season, and forever.    Done.
> 
> There's still plenty of pellets around.  HD, Lowes, TSC, all have stacks outside.   I try to support the local guy.... but they force me to buy from the big box conglomerate.   And you wonder why they all keep going out of business....
> I'm going to call my dealer too...  I hate them as well... lol   but i should still be on the customer list and have 'priority' access to their stash.


Not to start anything but I went to B.T. warehouse in suffield first time customer and came out with a skid of lacerates. Looked like they had plenty


----------



## Augmister (Sep 29, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> She has watched me post on this and finds it absolutely stupid. Until I heard great things about Somerset pellets, bought 4 tons for under $1000 at TSC.... So now she thinks it's invaluable... Cite the post above how she can turn it around and declare it's the opposite of what she said a week earlier?!?! I just smile and nod.... Man my old man was right about, "just smile, nod and say yes dear"



My wife is sitting right next to me on her computer .... telling me there are NO pellets because I bought them ALL.   Still thinks I'm nuts for grabbing three tons (Somersets) in four days....doing my own hauling and stacking.  Of course, I'm deaf to all of it.   Better to whine now than whine later and be cold.   Thanks to my Rhody brother, I'm done for the year.     Let is snow!


----------



## Big papa (Sep 29, 2014)

Glad to hear you got your pellets did you have a tuff time getting them in your area or is there plenty of pellets there


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 29, 2014)

Augmister said:


> My wife is sitting right next to me on her computer .... telling me there are NO pellets because I bought them ALL.   Still thinks I'm nuts for grabbing three tons (Somersets) in four days....doing my own hauling and stacking.  Of course, I'm deaf to all of it.   Better to whine now than whine later and be cold.   Thanks to my Rhody brother, I'm done for the year.     Let is snow!


I'm only sick for buying and stacking 4 tons the prior Friday myself, 1 ton at a time from a HD rental truck-- that was one sweaty Friday.  Glad to return the favor on the Somerset reviews by Augie.  If folks are looking for 'Sets, they've been mentioned in the last week at Lowes in Saugus, MA and NH.  Good luck.

To Big Papa, I spoke to Somerset Wood Products and TSC only put 2 trucks, 44 tons into the Ocean State.  No future shipments were scheduled for RI as of 2 weeks ago.  Augie and I grabbed approx 16% of the RI shipment.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 29, 2014)

There is a reason big corporates are investing in this fuel source. Most of conversations with pellets and supply seem to be on retail bags. has anyone had difficulty with bulk delivery of pellets?


----------



## Augmister (Sep 29, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Glad to hear you got your pellets did you have a tuff time getting them in your area or is there plenty of pellets there



I started trolling the posts here the beginning of the month as my "gut" told me do it.   Noticed at the time, the box stores were not stocking much and the leaves were turning color a good three weeks early.   Hit pay-dirt when RhodyPellet posted about finding a load of "Sets" at a TSC "within striking distance" of my base.  (My new best friend!)   Could not believe the good fortune of finding these here and quickly started hauling 3 tons over the next 4 days.   We cherry-picked the "Sets" but they had at least 40-50 tons sitting in their yard.   Just like the squirrel, you just need to go out there and search for the nuts!


----------



## Big papa (Sep 29, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> I'm only sick for buying and stacking 4 tons the prior Friday myself, 1 ton at a time from a HD rental truck-- that was one sweaty Friday.  Glad to return the favor on the Somerset reviews by Augie.  If folks are looking for 'Sets, they've been mentioned in the last week at Lowes in Saugus, MA and NH.  Good luck.
> 
> To Big Papa, I spoke to Somerset Wood Products and TSC only put 2 trucks, 44 tons into the Ocean State.  No future shipments were scheduled for RI as of 2 weeks ago.  Augie and I grabbed approx 16% of the RI shipment.


Wow lucky you got some. Looks like it's going to be tough for pellet buyers at least for now


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 29, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Wow lucky you got some. Looks like it's going to be tough for pellet buyers at least for now


It's GREAT to see a manufacturer with a well regarded product like Somerset that puts its pellets with a retailer that caters to consumers with reasonable prices like TSC does.  A lot of good things happening to benefit the consumer!


----------



## TheRambler (Sep 29, 2014)

I have never had an issue just picking up the phone and calling BT to place an order. They will also match delivery prices of competitors if you ask.Maybe give up on the email and just call them...you know, like how you called CT pellet and got immediate action in responce.


----------



## chken (Sep 30, 2014)

bugman31964 said:


> HD has a flat fee of $65 no matter how many tons are purchased. This is the policy of the Auburn, Maine HD plus they would not extend a military discount for previous service. Only active and retired military personnel get the discount.


HD in Augusta, just down the road from Auburn has a graduated delivery fee. For 5 tons, it's free. But, the backorders are out to 7 weeks now.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.nh.gov/oep/energy/energy-nh/fuel-prices/index.htm


So you could pay up to 414.06 per ton to break even at the current oil price.


----------



## briansol (Sep 30, 2014)

TheRambler said:


> I have never had an issue just picking up the phone and calling BT to place an order. They will also match delivery prices of competitors if you ask.Maybe give up on the email and just call them...you know, like how you called CT pellet and got immediate action in responce.


I didn't call CT.  They called me.

I followed BT's instructions , 




> *It is best to send an email with your best daytime # and someone will call you to assist you with your request as our lines are EXTREMELY busy and email is always available.*


*and



			When submitting a request please leave the best number to be reached at between 8:30-4:00pm. Often customers leave a number that they can not be reached at or leave a voicemail and submit a contact form.This produces more calls therfore tying up the already busy lines. We sincerely ask that you please only do one or the other to help us be more available to you. Our phones are extremely busy therfore 1 of our 3 lines will come up as blocked call so if you are expecting a call please be sure you leave a number that we will be able to reach you at in order to expedite this process. It is our goal to get you your pellets before the cold weather arrives. We always respond to you contact form within 24 business hours (office hours) therefore that is the best way to get your request in for us to contact you as the contact form is always available.
		
Click to expand...

*
so i did... and they didn't and i just don't care any more.  thx.


----------



## briansol (Sep 30, 2014)

worse case scenario, my local price chopper has some junk out front for 229 a ton.   I could stop in every day on the way home from work and grab 5 bags in my car if i had to


----------



## OhioBurner© (Sep 30, 2014)

Success! Got my first load of pellets. 3T of Somersets I picked up yesterday:





Now I atleast have these, with my other local options I may now try picking up a few bags of different kinds to see how this new stove likes them and if I can save any money compared to Somersets without excessive ash or loosing heat.

The truck and I were a little sad to be hauling bagged and manufactured product, but I'm having fun this week also cutting up several cord of dead standing ash so its all right. Going to be a bit of a workout to unload it all. Oh how I wish my loader could pick up a whole skid that would be so slick. But I'll have to do the bag by bag method.


----------



## briansol (Sep 30, 2014)

briansol said:


> worse case scenario, my local price chopper has some junk out front for 229 a ton.   I could stop in every day on the way home from work and grab 5 bags in my car if i had to


And I don't have to do that, because I have 3 tons of Oakies headed my way in a couple weeks or so.   The chow's will hold me over until then.


----------



## yvillanz (Sep 30, 2014)

210 a ton  for Allegheny pellets 240 for country boy white lightning  here in northwestern pa


----------



## LGTWhit (Sep 30, 2014)

Love coming home to this!!


----------



## bcpellet (Sep 30, 2014)

bcpellet said:


> There is a severe shortage in pellet supply. Demand far exceeds production at the moment. Several issues, more pellets going to Europe and Asia. Extreme trucking problems, Although most of us find it hard to believe the economy is tmuch better, there are less truckers available to haul loads. Many truckers were fighting for loads over the last four years, just to stay alive. no longer the case. There are rumors that one major supplier is so far behind on third quarter shipments they are not honoring orders for the 4th quarter. Just a rumor but I've checked several reliable source and there is smoke. Not sure it's going to erupt into a fire, but beware. So the downside risk is maybe $ 10, the upside risk far exceeds the downside. I talk to 10 different pellet mills and none  have no excess production for sale. I've been in the pellet game for 8 years and have distributed well known brands in the northeast. Please buy what you can, whatever pellet you prefer. I've been beating this drum for awhile. Even though hossthehermit told me to shut up cause "I make no sense"  Might have to change his handle to hosstheostrich. lol


I guess the smoke became a full fledged fire with the New England pellet news.


----------



## Rickdnh (Oct 1, 2014)

JohnD said:


> No, seriously, is there a pellet shortage already? I live in Salem, NH and can't find pellets for delivery unless I spend $375/ton for the Okanagan Douglas Firs! Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions!?
> I'm starting to get frustrated and nervous! I've been calling all local dealers for a week and nobody seems to have anything!


Try pellet sales.com . They are out of Goffstown


----------



## Peterfield (Oct 1, 2014)

Rickdnh said:


> Try pellet sales.com . They are out of Goffstown



Try various Lowes.  Just ordered 2 tons of Maine's Choice (Green Supreme) Monday, being delivered tomorrow at at $239 plus $65 delivery charge.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 1, 2014)

bcpellet said:


> I guess the smoke became a full fledged fire with the New England pellet news.


What news is that? I knew they sold the company, but is there more?


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Oct 1, 2014)

"Approximately 1.5 million tons of wood pellets are consumed annually in the U.S. Northeast. According to independent forecasts, wood pellet consumption in the region is expected to increase at an annual growth rate of 7% through 2018. Customer demand for wood pellets in this market exceeds available regional production."

http://www.rentechinc.com/wood-pellets-US.php


----------



## pelletdude (Oct 1, 2014)

From a local dealer in Central Connecticut


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 1, 2014)

pelletdude said:


> View attachment 140004
> 
> 
> From a local dealer in Central Connecticut


same with Pellets Direct. As of yesterday, of the 15 brands they sell, they only had Corinth. Nah...there's no shortage.


----------



## oliveone (Oct 1, 2014)

Should interesting to see how this turns out. but you Know what they say fu@$ them I got mine.  Think it will be fine once all the preseason push is over.


----------



## whitetailscout (Oct 1, 2014)

My local dealer is quoting a 3-4 week wait for pellets right now.


----------



## bill3rail (Oct 1, 2014)

If I stay inside and read nothing but impending doom, I will start to believe it!
I saw Blowes had them a few weeks back and the threat of a shortage had already started online. I bought 1 ton yesterday, and will buy 1 ton today, then on to individual bags to top off the pellet shed to capacity.

Bill


----------



## ducker (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone who's picked up pellets from Lowes and used a 10% off coupon, where did you get your coupon from?  (feel free to PM me if you don't want to post)

Thanks.

-mike

Right now wishing I bought pellets back in the end of summer


----------



## iron stove (Oct 1, 2014)

bcpellet said:


> I guess the smoke became a full fledged fire with the New England pellet news.


'

Fess up. What the new news ??


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 1, 2014)

iron stove said:


> '
> 
> Fess up. What the new news ??


Post 238 above


----------



## NHcpa (Oct 1, 2014)

Dealer quotes "national pellet shortage"...???

http://www.nhbiomass.com


----------



## iron stove (Oct 1, 2014)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Post 238 above




Im not dumb, but don't get it. So they were sold. Are they stopping selling in the Northeast ?


----------



## Pete Zahria (Oct 2, 2014)

NHcpa said:


> Dealer quotes "national pellet shortage"...???
> 
> http://www.nhbiomass.com



perhaps not the most accurate description, but in his area, it doesn't matter.
National or regional or local... he doesn't have any.....


----------



## Peterfield (Oct 2, 2014)

LGTWhit said:


> Love coming home to this!!



Truck just left after placing two tons of the same brand of pellets into my garage.  My GWF are actually rebranded Green Supremes that folks on the waiting list for "the real" Green Supremes wont take and continue to wait for their pellets to arrive at the store.  Go figure, but I'm not complaining.  Now going to supplement this stash with 5-10 bags of three or four other brands to see what my stove does with them.  I'll eventually need two more tons but I'm in no rush.


----------



## richkorn (Oct 2, 2014)

Peterfield said:


> Truck just left after placing two tons of the same brand of pellets into my garage.  My GWF are actually rebranded Green Supremes that folks on the waiting list for "the real" Green Supremes wont take and continue to wait for their pellets to arrive at the store.  Go figure, but I'm not complaining.  Now going to supplement this stash with 5-10 bags of three or four other brands to see what my stove does with them.  I'll eventually need two more tons but I'm in no rush.



?, But "real" Green Supreme's are actually "real" NEWP's...


----------



## Peterfield (Oct 2, 2014)

richkorn said:


> ?, But "real" Green Supreme's are actually "real" NEWP's...



Now don't confuse me.  Wouldn't it be a gas to find out that all pellets come from one factory and they are all the same?  This forum would be very entertaining to say the least.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 2, 2014)

Like up to 1973 when everybody had one brand of gasoline they would buy because others would make their car run badly. After hours sitting in line to get anything they could during the "fuel crunch" their car didn't blow up and brand loyalty for gasoline died a rapid death.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 4, 2014)

Our local Home Depot is running behind on their wood pellet sales. The have pre-paid orders for 60 tons last time the guy checked. They only get one tracker trailer load of 22 tons, if that at the beginning of each week. So probably a month behind!

Our local Lowes only has 3-4 tons of their most expensive pellets left last night. Green Team at $299 per ton. They will be gone this morning!

So there may be an issue with getting some pellets.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Oct 4, 2014)

Don2222 said:


> So there may be an issue with getting some pellets.



Really?


----------



## Edward Hughes (Oct 4, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> My wife gave me crap for buying 6 tons back in April.
> 
> She has since apologized.


 Mine did the same, last year, but not one word this year,( ho ho ho )


----------

